
‘Star Wars’ T-Shirt Displaying Blaster Gets Seventh-Grader in School Trouble - ourmandave
http://www.techtimes.com/articles/115957/20151214/star-wars-t-shirt-gets-seventh-grader-in-school-trouble.htm
======
baldfat
Just be glad it isn't under a "Zero Tolerance" policy. My son's friend got
suspended for a year and had to attend alternative school in 6th grade. He
brought an air soft gun to school to play at his friends house.

